# Jeeps got paint on her!!!!!!!!!!!



## Gaducker (Jul 29, 2013)

Been down for three months trying to get it painted, well its going back together now.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 30, 2013)

Let it live Brother!!!!!!   Nothing I mean Nothing better than a CJ!


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 30, 2013)

HEy I just re-looked,   CJ8?


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 30, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> HEy I just re-looked,   CJ8?



Yep.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 31, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## dotties cutter (Jul 31, 2013)

Just think, in a few weeks you will have it nice and muddy and animal blood in the back. I bet.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 31, 2013)

That's a great looking red. What red is it?  Nice work too....looks smooth and glossy.


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 31, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> That's a great looking red. What red is it?  Nice work too....looks smooth and glossy.



Don't know what color it is, I told them to surprise me on the color plus I haven't seen the can yet, They still need to paint my doors,hood and windshield frame. 

There supplier had a gal that a customer refused because it was the wrong shade so he gave it to us.  The clear is 20/40 ithink they said,   it cost  300$ a gallon but its what they use every day on high end imports.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 1, 2013)

Ahh...I thought you had painted it...and I was very impressed!  Definitely can tell it wasn't the first or second paint job that the person has done 

Hope all the panels, doors, windshield frame etc etc all match in color/tint as they're painting them separately.  I've seen some FJ 40 restores where the painted panels don't all want to match when they've been painted separately on different days etc etc.

A good shade of red is hard to find.  I used Porsche Red on an old Ford of mine years ago that I really liked.  Again...very very nice!


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 1, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> Hope all the panels, doors, windshield frame etc etc all match in color/tint as they're painting them separately.  I've seen some FJ 40 restores where the painted panels don't all want to match when they've been painted separately on different days etc etc.
> 
> !



I too have seen this.   Same can of paint,  two colors.   Look for it when you pick it up....      However,  it might be just perfect!


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 3, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> I too have seen this.   Same can of paint,  two colors.   Look for it when you pick it up....      However,  it might be just perfect!



It didn't cost anything so if they don't match when I get it together we can roll it back in the booth and do it again.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks great so far. Cant wait to see it all done


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 5, 2013)

Gaducker said:


> It didn't cost anything so if they don't match when I get it together we can roll it back in the booth and do it again.



Hey, free is for me!   Nice color for a jeep I think.  Im not much for red usually, but I like the look of that.  Those chrome headlight bezels will look pretty sporty I bet!


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 6, 2013)

took it to the line x shop today.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 7, 2013)

Gaducker said:


> took it to the line x shop today.



BEst carpet I have ever seen in a vehicle I think.

Food for thought.  I dont know what you have or plan on using,  But I went to the junk yard and picked up some fresh seats from a new jeep.  Put them in my YJ with CJ face-lift during my reconstruction project.  LOTS better seat, and way more comfy.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 7, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> BEst carpet I have ever seen in a vehicle I think.
> 
> Food for thought.  I dont know what you have or plan on using,  But I went to the junk yard and picked up some fresh seats from a new jeep.  Put them in my YJ with CJ face-lift during my reconstruction project.  LOTS better seat, and way more comfy.



I have new besttop seats that I put in around Christmas time.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 8, 2013)

That will work too.  I found that if something is not comfy to ride in, you dont drive it.  Good seats.....  Good ride time....

What motor is in there Ducker?


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 8, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> That will work too.  I found that if something is not comfy to ride in, you dont drive it.  Good seats.....  Good ride time....
> 
> What motor is in there Ducker?



4bt cummins diesel.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## T-N-T (Aug 8, 2013)

cummins,  That thing will climb a pine tree all the way to the top!  Looking good!


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 8, 2013)

It has some torque, that's why I am putting hydraboost brakes on it, the brakes that was on it would not create enough clamping force to stall it out in 1st gear in 2wd high.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow...they did a great job with the line-x.  The door jam and the tub lip look very very very clean.

With that on the lip...is the top and doors going to close smoothly? or is it going to be topless?

Looking very nice!


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh yes, I meant to ask earlier.  What color is the cab going to be?


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 9, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> Oh yes, I meant to ask earlier.  What color is the cab going to be?



Yea it will be a  close fit, the rubber will ride the linex and make for a snug fit, The line x on the strikers was sprayed because I am replacing those anyway.

Both hard tops will be sprayed with linex also in black.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Aug 9, 2013)

That thing is too pretty to get dirty.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 10, 2013)

Looking great.  Paints with pearl in them are the ones that typically don't match.  As long as each panel has the same color primer, and the parts are painted in the position they'll be on the vehicle, same number of coats etc. it should match.
I painted my jeep inferno red mettalic while it was apart and it all matched.
You're gonna have one cool ride.
JEEP = just empty every pocket.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 10, 2013)

fireman32 said:


> JEEP = just empty every pocket.



Aint that the truth!!!

Ducker, keep those pics coming


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 23, 2013)

Starting to look whole again.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 24, 2013)

I especially like the console.  That bed liner looks really good too!  Starting to turn into a nice jeep there Ducker.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 24, 2013)

Shackle reversal in the front?


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 24, 2013)

Looking very very good.  Good luck with all that wiring 

BTW...what do you have planned for the underside of the tub?  Did it get sprayed with a rust coating?


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 25, 2013)

The underside was self etched primer, 2k primer, sealer, and black,  yes shackle reversal,  

The dash wireing is no problem after you have done a few theres a place for everything and everything has a place.

here it is at day one.




here it is after the engine swap and jast as the tub came off the first time.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 25, 2013)

258?


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 26, 2013)

lagrangedave said:


> 258?



Cummins turbo diesel...


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh, makes me want to drag mine out of the building and get back to work...   But it is in driving condition and Im tired of doing something then tearing it down again to start another project.   See I did not go all at once like you Ducker.  I spend a little at a time so the wife doesnt freak out too bad..


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 28, 2013)

Beautiful...I remember when you showed the pics of the pair of scramblers you got a crazy deal on a couple of years ago   Great to see it all coming together.

As far as the conversion for the Cummins...was it too dificult to fit? or is their a motor mount kit/tranny/tcase kit that works well for it?


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 1, 2013)

its got a hood on it,,,,,   I made the motor mounts and transmission crossmember,


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice,  very nice!


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 23, 2013)

Its coming along.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 24, 2013)

Looking Great Ducker!  Almost time to get it muddy!    At least dusty?


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 25, 2013)

Very nice.  Love how you incorporated the new pulls and dials on the dash...very clean.

Couple of questions for you....did it have PS already? or did you add that on?  I bet it is nice to have PS with those big tires 

How's it drive?


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 29, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> Very nice.  Love how you incorporated the new pulls and dials on the dash...very clean.
> 
> Couple of questions for you....did it have PS already? or did you add that on?  I bet it is nice to have PS with those big tires
> 
> How's it drive?




It had ps already but it had manual brakes, The bread truck had ps and hydra boost so all that went back on after it was painted.  Its got plenty of power and it will run on the interstate all day long.


----------



## ScottA (Dec 3, 2013)

Really nice looking CJ8 ducker!
Dropping in a V8 is the next upgrade I'll be doing on my CJ7.


----------



## bluemarlin (Dec 3, 2013)

Yep. That's a great looking Jeep! I love them too. Had 4 of them... and in my garage now is a frame off, totally restored 76 CJ-7 with a shiny V8.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 3, 2013)

Yall don't drive em??


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 3, 2013)

I like it! I have an 87 YJ rolling chassis is ready, tub has been sandblasted and primed but Ive been slow getting to the next step. Jan I hope to line x the inside and underside and get paint and body started.


----------



## 04greenz (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks dang good man! Congrats!


----------



## 04greenz (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks dang good! hats off to a great looking resto project!


----------



## tr21 (Dec 4, 2013)

Gaducker said:


> Cummins turbo diesel...



man that thing looks good ! I have to know what kind of mpg do you get with that little cummins ?


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 5, 2013)

tr21 said:


> man that thing looks good ! I have to know what kind of mpg do you get with that little cummins ?



28 city  32 hiway.    I have only taken it on one hiway trip from newnan to Columbus and back, filled up before I left and when I got back to newnan.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 6, 2013)

I drive mine!!!


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 6, 2013)

Not to hi-jack Ducker....   Just figured I would save the trouble of a new thread and share a little.

Mine gets 10 MPG!  Chevy 350 with a terribly rich running, worn slam out Carb.  Maybe Ill buy a new one.  Maybe I wont.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 8, 2013)

28/32????   That is incredible.  Figure out how to sell a kit on that for old jeeps and you'd sell a ton of them.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 13, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> 28/32????   That is incredible.  Figure out how to sell a kit on that for old jeeps and you'd sell a ton of them.



That would be a hard sale when you figure in the 6 to     10k dollars to swap one of these motors into anything.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 13, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> Not to hi-jack Ducker....   Just figured I would save the trouble of a new thread and share a little.
> 
> Mine gets 10 MPG!  Chevy 350 with a terribly rich running, worn slam out Carb.  Maybe Ill buy a new one.  Maybe I wont.



No worries, How are those mirrors mounted?  Got a pic?


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 14, 2013)

These brackets came from Ebay.  They are cheap.  (mirror relocate) I think is what you want to search...
The passenger mirror is purely for balance.  You cannot see it from drivers seat.  They just mount on top of you windshield bracket.  Makes door removal safer in multi lane driving.  I believe you can mount the old school CJ round mirrors or the YJ mirrors like I have.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 16, 2013)

Gaducker said:


> That would be a hard sale when you figure in the 6 to     10k dollars to swap one of these motors into anything.



I dunno...even at $8k average...that's about what, double of doing a 350 swap?

And to get double the fuel economy....have the benefit of torque from a diesel...I think lots of people would do it...especially if they're wanting daily drivers.  Just my 2 cents worth of opinion. 

I just wish the epa would loosen the smog restrictions on diesel's so that we could get the diesel engines the rest of the world enjoys here in the states.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 16, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> I dunno...even at $8k average...that's about what, double of doing a 350 swap?
> 
> And to get double the fuel economy....have the benefit of torque from a diesel...I think lots of people would do it...especially if they're wanting daily drivers.  Just my 2 cents worth of opinion.
> 
> I just wish the epa would loosen the smog restrictions on diesel's so that we could get the diesel engines the rest of the world enjoys here in the states.



I think I would love a diesel in mine.
I got my 350, TH350 tranny in a donor truck for $700.  rebuilt 12-15,000 miles ago.
Scrapped my old 4 banger and tranny,  then scrapped the body of the donor (84 full size blazer rusted in half)  Got back around $370.  
I think I have the cheapest 350 swap ever!  $120 motor mounts.  $100 junk yard transfer case.  $90 headers.  Home built tranny mount.  
I LOVE my jeep now!  I now have the power that is "needed".  
But I bet if I had a motor like GADucker has......  I might Really Love it!  But, I know that I probably beat his budget in the ground.  
But I got lucky in a few ways on my build.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 17, 2014)

I need to update this thread, Its got soa lift, one tons, H1 wheels, 37 inch tires and its locked front and back.  I have taken it to two outings in the mountains and its a goat in the rocks.   I will post some pics soon.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 17, 2014)

All I got of it now.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 17, 2014)

Ducker,  that thing is really coming along!  I would say its done,  but its a jeep.  Its never done.  

Never.


----------

